# 1995 Bianchi Ti Mega



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Went for my 1st ride on it today, its fast and STIFF... quite a bit stiffer than my Kona King Kahuna.
Right now it's a mismash of parts, that will get sorted out eventually. 

I'm in Love


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice score, needs MTB tires.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That is sweet!!!! I keep looking for about the same vintage steel Martini Racing. Celeste just speaks to me.......


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That is a great frame. Do you (or anybody) know what the original fork was supposed to be?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

If it's stiff, that's a big reason for a marzochi bomber z2 upfront. Not to mention a pair of fat mtb tires though i doubt you could fit anything bigger than 2.2 on those ti stays.
HUGE downtube probably taken from an against the clock road bike.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Judy SL...at least on the one we had on the floor of the shop I worked at in '96...I wanted one of these really bad back in the day. The bike is insanely stiff, on the verge of abusively stiff. Fat tires and suspension help, but you will always know you are riding a bike with the biggest Ti downtube you have ever seen.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I saw one with a BOI painted to match. It looked awesome.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm a huge Marzocchi fan so most likely I will go with a z2. I've got another set of mtb rims that I'll swap out when i'm not riding pavement. 

Was this bike ever in any of bianchi's catalogs? Its impossible to find information on it. I had to contact an ex bianchi team rider, Scott Quiring to get some concrete info on it. Turns out Scott now builds some amazing looking frames, quite amazing ti as well.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I found some Japanese catalogs but haven't done a search for your particular bike.

http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/my_bianchi/catalogs.htm


----------



## heyjamesguesswhat (Apr 1, 2011)

*oh snap!*

I have a very similar bike. I think its a 1996 Bianchi made by Litespeed.















Sorry, kinda crappy pics.

I added a Thompson seat post and an Easton Monkey Lite bar. Other than that and the HS I think it's pretty much bone stock with the XT/XTR group. The previous owner barely rode it.

Its a little small for me, but I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Updated, finally got some pin striping tape to mask off the unfortunate paint modification after a crack repair Also found a catalog page that's legible. Almost as much fun as the bike next to it. Sorry for the rotated pic.

Love this bike


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Where did you find that catalog scan? I'm trying to collect Bianchi MTB catalog scans to add to https://repartodirt.wordpress.com/bianchi-mountain-bike-catalogs/


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Someone was selling the catalog on ebay and I screen captured it after losing the auction


----------

